# Labels and packaging important threads



## Prysm

FDA Links Soap vs Cosmetic vs Drug Labeling claims






						FDA links: soap vs cosmetic vs drug, labeling, claims, etc
					

This comes up a lot so I thought I would make it a sticky.   http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidanceregulation/lawsregulations/ucm074201.htm Is It a Cosmetic, a Drug, or Both? (or Is It Soap?)     http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/Labeling/Regulations/ucm126444.htm Summary of Regulatory Requirements...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




INCI






						Inci
					

When labeling cosmetics in the US plus soaps in the rest of the world you are required to use INCI (International Nomenclature of Cosmetic Ingredients) following are some of the best INCI lists I've been able to find:  Making Cosmetics  This one is very complete but does not include the INCI's...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Australia Labeling Regulations






						Australia Labeling Regulations
					

Cosmetics and soap is the link for Australia's soap making registration.




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




US cosmetic Labeling Manual






						US Cosmetic Labeling Manual
					

In the USA soap is not considered a cosmetic unless you are making  claims such as moisturizing, conditioning, etc.  However all lotions,  creams, lip balms and other such products do fall under the Cosmetic  legislature and there are labeling requirements.  To help you understand them I would...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




EU Labeling Regulations






						EU Labeling Regulations
					

In Europe cosmetic laws are quite stringent and there are changes coming in July.  Until then I would recommend taking a look at THIS.    For those of you just starting in Europe you will need to have a Safety Assessment for your products and that does include soap.  Not just CP but M&P as well...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Canadian Labeling Regulations






						Canadian Labeling Regulations
					

In Canada soap is a cosmetic and as such is regulated by Health Canada. HERE is where you can find the regulations on what is required with the labeling.  I would also recommend that you take a look at Good Manufacturing Practices (GMPs) for Cosmetic Products.  I hope this helps you.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

